# ASX closing time today



## bigdog (22 December 2006)

I believe that the ASX will close earlier today - Friday Dec 22

Can someone please advise closing time

Thanks K for the help


----------



## noobs (22 December 2006)

Closes at 2pm


----------



## Dr Doom (22 December 2006)

Dude, goto the ASX website - Trading hours on 22 December and 29 December for Australian Stock Exchange traded securities will be from 10am-2pm EDST


----------



## Sean K (22 December 2006)

noobs said:
			
		

> Closes at 2pm



Thanks guys. Early beers?   Although, I'm in a sea of red at the moment. I'll be drowing myself in that beer.


----------



## juddy (22 December 2006)

12:00 Perth time, would be 11:00 if it wasn't for that bloody DLS!


----------

